# Falsa labor or 'it's kidding time'???



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

:hair: This morning, I went to let my doe out (who's due the 14th!) and she had a slight white-ish discharge from her vulva. 
Then later in the day, she'd paw the ground and lay down next to me (I was sitting with her, it was a very pretty day, she normaly never lays with me) 
She started moaning, lying flat, and lying flat and stretching. Standing up, pawing again then she'd lay down again, moaing, lyinf flat, ect. again.
She's breath really hard/pant. But then, after a while, she'd stand up, walk over to our other doe, and start eating with her.....after a while, she'd come back to me and repeat the process....but 3pm she seemed to stop laying down and everthing (well, I don't really know, I gave up and went and checked on her every 15-30 min. rather than sit with her) 
She ate her food, as excited as ever....

This is my first breeding year with goats....what is this? False labor, or kids are coming soon? :GAAH: I am so bugged! GRRR, we (mom siter and I) were going to have a girls day out, since my brothers and dad were having a guys day out....BUT since we THOUGHT she was in labor, no go :GAAH: ......
I just went and checked on her and decided to put her away, she seemed her normal self, EXCEPT she have really soft poop...like diarrhea, at one point or another....

OH, just for fun, also I saw one of the kids hooves pushing through her tummy! That was so cool :leap: !!! And creepy, almost scifi like! :wahoo: first time I ever saw it!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

with Her doing those things... sounds like a normal late pregnancy.... she is uncomfortable and trying to move the kids to another spot....as they may be pushing on her and it hurts...... 
She does sound like she is getting closer ....

Has she tried to push at all?

How is her udder is it tight?

How are her ligs?

She may have worms or cocci, have a fecal ran.. to see what it may be....
Is her poo dark almost black? If so it could be cocci...if not... it may be worms...
how are her gums?

Seeing the hooves is a riot...it is so bizarre looking.... :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds like she's getting close! Usually if you can see kids moving she still has at least a few hours to go. 

Try feeling her spine between her hip bones and base of her tail. When she is close every thing will be kind of loose and mushy feeling back there. It will feel like you can wrap your fingers around under her spine.

Sometimes does do get clumpy poops when they are about to go into labor...but if it is watery, that is not normal...


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

Has she tried to push at all? ---Uh, I don't think so...I'm pretty sure she hasn't....

How is her udder is it tight?----Not fully...they're getting there (she was dry when we got her so IDK how her udders will look fully filled....like our saanen doe, her udders are close to milking size)

How are her ligs?---(If I'm feeling the right thing...which I think I am) they're still there.

Her poo looks like the normal color, just soft......

how are her gums?-----IDK...I never looked...


OH, she also was doing that lip thing...I forget what it's called.....where she raises it up like she smelled something strange.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would set your alarm tonight for every hour or so. I bet you have babies tonight. :clap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Soooo? Any progress?


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

no kids yet  
But I hope soon! ray: I know she has 4 days till she's due, but still, early would be nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the wait it torture... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ha, sounded like a false labor, ooh she got you!  lol.

goats are mena and will take any chance to prove your theories about goat birthing wrong.


----------

